# [Swiss NR] Fabian Löhle - 6x6 Average: 2:37.71 & Single: 2:29.75



## FaLoL (Oct 10, 2015)

> Competition: Swiss Science Open 2015
> Date: 27.09.2015
> Cube: MoYu AoShi


----------

